# In Mexico, they transform VW Gols into Gol Buggies



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks like a blast to own.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

no seatbelts :banghead:


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Shut up and take my money


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

mraguilar said:


> no seatbelts :banghead:


Perhaps no shoulder belts, but it looks as if there are lap belts at the very least. (Note the interior shot of the yellow one. There's a recoiling mechanism on the driver's side.) They could be low mounted shoulder belts, which can and do work pretty well. 


Also, isn't that vent from a '77 Trans Am? :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

mraguilar said:


> no seatbelts :banghead:





Dieselstation said:


>


There's one to the left of the driver's seat where the B-pillar was. Not sure if it's a weird lap belt or you still pull it up and over your shoulder or whatever, but there's something there.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

No APR tune, no want.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Its no mexican maxima but looks fun.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I want this for my ranch. BRB, need to acquire funds to buy ranch.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm completely won over....

Yes, please!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Also, isn't that vent from a '77 Trans Am? :laugh:


Pretty much any 2nd gen-er T/A, but yeah


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty much any 2nd gen-er T/A, but yeah


I know, I almost narrowed it down to "Bandit's Trans Am"! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn that must be a blast to drive, that little 1.6 8v engine is peppy, i've seen some of them keep up with the 2.0 Clasicos, they are light, they are nimble, a bit tail happy while braking and cornering, you can do an off throttle drift with that, really comfy for longer drives (sucks if you are the passenger on the back and the driver is tall) but other than that i'm sure i would have a blast driving that around the dunes....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

It's like a Fiat 500 Jolly! I love it!

Seats need to be wicker though.


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Martinez Manx


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

GoHomePossum said:


> Shut up and take my pesos


AEPT


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Form Ocean said:


> Martinez Manx


notbad.jpg


I'd like to see how the sides are bonded on. It looks as if you remove all four (errrrrr... 5) doors, cut out the 'B' pillar, bond the sides/rear over the openings, cut the fenders and add the fender lips. Then just raise it a bit, change the tires and have at it! Okay, I'm not quite sure what they do with the trunk lid, but it doesn't look like it came that way.

Neat car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cute... looks like a fun beach/bar hopper.
I do wonder how much actual structural reinforcement are added considering they chopped the top off.
Or maybe that doesn't matter when you stat with a POS penalty box anyway.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Cute... looks like a fun beach/bar hopper.
> I do wonder how much actual structural reinforcement are added considering they chopped the top off.
> Or maybe that doesn't matter when you stat with a POS penalty box anyway.


If it's made well it could have a lot more torsional rigidity than it did stock. Look at how deep the rocker areas are now... That's a lot of room for structure. Whether the kit actually adds much to that structure I can't say.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And this brings up an interesting point about the market.
Some big manufacturers can make surprisingly normal cars with all the normal car stuff (abs, esc, tcs, tpm, airbags, a/c, power stuff, passes crash tests/emissions, can drive for years without an issue, etc) and sell them for under 15k new.
Yet none of those same manufacturers makes off road recreation vehicles (iirc), which opens up a market to what seems like overpriced and unreliable by comparison glorified ATVs and golf carts.
Why doesn't VW take the Gol and make a buggy out of it?
Why doesn't Mitsubishi take the Mirage and make a buggy out of it?


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

wait, not Gol Cart? talk about a missed opportunity!

I want one though, like bad. Mexico's not that far away...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

zmt2 said:


> wait, not Gol Cart? talk about a missed opportunity!
> 
> I want one though, like bad. Mexico's not that far away...


Gol? Gol Kart? or Gol Buggy?

I have a Gol, might be willing to let it go :laugh:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

oh my god

i need it


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

dood


----------



## Ruben. (Jul 12, 2016)

GolfTango said:


> AEPT


:laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

They look fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Id love to drive this on a hot summer day


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Car Problems said:


> Id love to drive this on a hot summer day


Looks like a nice winter ride to me.  Florida winter. I'll stick with an air conditioned car in the summer, thank you.


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

Those VWs look pretty cool after the modifications. They cold make BANK if they made a business out of it and advertised online. 

Or better yet, brought those VW buggies to Virginia to a Volkswagen meetup event!


----------

